# Ale Yeast?



## honkey (Apr 6, 2011)

My friend is making another batch of SP. He has a yeast cake from an India Pale Ale that he wants to use. I told him that I didn't see a reason not to use it except for the possibility of getting some hops flavor, but I don't think that will actually happen. It is a clean ale yeast (Wyeast 1056 American Ale). It should be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you considered how high the Ale yeast will go?
What kind of gravity or alcohol is your friend going for on the Pee?
Also, the Ale yeast is only around 70% where as the wine yeast will go dry or closer than the 1056.


----------



## honkey (Apr 6, 2011)

Tom said:


> Have you considered how high the Ale yeast will go?
> What kind of gravity or alcohol is your friend going for on the Pee?
> Also, the Ale yeast is only around 70% where as the wine yeast will go dry or closer than the 1056.



1056 is a very strong ale yeast. I have had it go to 14% ABV and with cane sugar being 100% fermentable, it should go dry.


----------

